# The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack and Universal Studios are pleased to announce a new Giveaway Contest for one Blu-ray copy of the blockbuster hit Jason Bourne! The film (showcasing a 2.40:1 aspect ratio and DTS:X sound) follows the next chapter of the Jason Bourne saga. It features the return of Matt Damon and director Paul Greengrass, as Jason Bourne continues to do damage as the CIA’s most deadly undercover operative! *

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: * Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *November 15, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from November 22, 2016 through 8AM EST December 6, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on December 6, 2016). Winner of this Giveaway is not eligible to win the Lionsgate Digital Bundle Giveaway. Rules and Regulations are subject to change without notification.

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure wish I could say "in" on this one!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump to the top of active topics. ;-)


----------

